# New Ferry service Dover/Folkestone/France



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

hot off the Kentish press:


http://www.kentonline.co.uk/news/default.asp?article_id=25517

http://www.kentonline.co.uk/news/default.asp?article_id=25604


----------

